# Kommentarthread: Die beliebtesten Videos des heutigen Tages



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die beliebtesten Videos des heutigen Tages ? Batman Arkham Asylum GPU-Physx und mehr gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die beliebtesten Videos des heutigen Tages ? Batman Arkham Asylum GPU-Physx und mehr


----------



## Burny (24. November 2011)

*Die beliebtesten Videos des heutigen Tages*

Ich weiß nicht... Sieht zwar ganz schön aus, aber ich finde man disqualifiziert sich selbst, indem man eine Physik-Engine benutzt, die nur von einem Hersteller unterstützt wird... und damit natürlich auch sein Produkt.


----------



## rocc (27. November 2011)

"_*Epischer*_ Launch-Trailer" ?

Ist das nicht eher so die Opfersprache von Leuten, die mit "lol" und "rofl" lachen, anstatt mit "haha"? :o


----------



## VNSR (28. November 2011)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Videos des heutigen Tages*



Burny schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht... Sieht zwar ganz schön aus, aber ich finde man disqualifiziert sich selbst, indem man eine Physik-Engine benutzt, die nur von einem Hersteller unterstützt wird... und damit natürlich auch sein Produkt.



Hä warum, wenn es doch mit anderer Hardware genauso funzt. Die integrierte Physikengine setzt im Gegensatz zu NV's PhysX keine hauseigene Hardware voraus oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## kill_switch2 (29. November 2011)

gott BF3 und ich bekomm nen Stän*** sau mächtig der Trailer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MfDoom (29. November 2011)

lol mit dem Bobcat durch die Schlacht


----------



## jurawi (30. November 2011)

Mein Gott !! BF3 ist einfach sooooo Göttlich DDD


----------



## Stahlinick (1. Dezember 2011)

...


----------



## CiD (2. Dezember 2011)

Die Crucial macht ja schon ordentlich Dampf aber wie schaut es bei dieser mit der Zuverlässigkeit und Lebensdauer aus ?
Würde mich mal interessieren da ich vorhabe mir eine neue SSD zuzulegen und z.Z. ehr zu Samsung tendiere!

Thx!


----------



## Psychodelity (6. Dezember 2011)

also der BF3 Trailer ist mal wieder 

heut ist Patchday    aber 3,9GB is schon doll


----------



## .marius. (6. Dezember 2011)

vieleicht dass noch Battlefield 3: Wake Island Gameplay Trailer - YouTube*Battlefield 3: Wake Island Gameplay Trailer^^*


----------



## jurawi (18. Dezember 2011)

was ist das denn für ein spiel bei der cryengine 3 ??? sieht ja mal göttlich aus.


----------



## Elberfelder (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich mag die Hoobits nicht und ich mag auch den Rest nicht .Die bücher waren ok.


----------



## Squarefox (24. Dezember 2011)

Elberfelder schrieb:


> Ich mag die Hoobits nicht und ich mag auch den Rest nicht .Die bücher waren ok.



Ich mag Hobbits. Besonders gebraten und mit Salz und Pfeffer.


----------



## troppa (29. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie beziehen sich die Kommentare hier auf die vergangenen beliebtesten Videos des Tages, aber ist auch Wurscht.

Ich beziehe mich mal auf das Gigabyte X79 BIOS-Fehler Video.
Der Punkt ist bis Minute 3:47 passiert rein garnix, dann wirds erst interressant. Sowas habe ich seit P3-Zeiten nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## R0bM4n (31. Dezember 2011)

@ PCGH :

Eure Beiträge/ Artikel mit den Videos von Hardwareclips mit dem Flowplayer sind alle toll, schön und sonst was! ABER könnt Ihr nicht etwas mit dem Player ändern, dass wenn man auf `HD` im Video umschalten möchten es IM Player geschieht und sich NICHT eine neue Seite lädt!?  Das nervt so dermaßen ...
Sofern das in Eure Macht steht. 

LG Rob


----------



## El Sativa (1. Januar 2012)

Squarefox schrieb:


> Ich mag Hobbits. Besonders gebraten und mit Salz und Pfeffer.


 hobbits sind rund, süß und knusprig und wirklich lecker. 
Bahlsen Brandt - Hobbits Kernig


ach ja, und falls ich es noch nicht getan habe.......ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes, gesundes und neues jahr.


----------



## Schiassomat (4. Januar 2012)

Hab ich das jetzt richtig mit bekommen der PCGH Pc hat ausschließlich die 90Gb SSd und sonst nicht`s an Speichermedien verbaut?


----------



## Airboume (10. Januar 2012)

Macht es nicht mehr Sinn pro Woche die beliebtesten Videos zu zeigen?

BTW: Feindliche Drohne geschtet! Eliminieren!


----------



## Bensta (18. Januar 2012)

Keine Ahnung aber die Videos von The Creative Assembly waren und sind meiner Meinung nach extrem hässlich und altbacken.


----------



## stolle80 (19. Januar 2012)

zu alan wake:
das Game ist bestimmt voll der Müll, aber den Editor würde ich haben wollen


----------



## Dragonangel (19. Januar 2012)

stolle80 schrieb:


> zu alan wake:
> das Game ist bestimmt voll der Müll, aber den Editor würde ich haben wollen


 
ehm eher nein,  Alan wake hatt ne geile Atmo und wenn manns im dunkeln zockt ist man danach ziemlich fertig, zumindest beim erstenmal durchspielen.
die Techdemo allein sagt allerdings nicht viel aus über das Game


----------



## steveO (20. Januar 2012)

richtig fertig ? xD , hast du schonmal amnesia gezockt ??? oder silent hill 5 ? xD ...
 danach bist du fertig ^^ mit zertifikat haha

Was die mod angeht  !


----------



## CiD (20. Januar 2012)

Aha...Samsung Waschmaschiene... 

Da kann man sein Smartphone dran anschließen und darauf rumtatschen damit man nicht auf dem Waschmaschienen Display rumtatschen brauch! 

Das beste kommt noch: Die glauben echt, das ein Benutzer mit einer HighTech Touchscreen Waschmaschiene mit zig Funktionen/Setups besser und einfacher klar kommt als mit einer Waschmaschiene wo 3 Drehregler dran sind ? 
Also die Argumentation ist total lächerlich 

Dennoch ein Schritt nach vorn  ..mal von den ganzen Schnickschnack abgesehen...


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (21. Januar 2012)

CiD schrieb:


> Aha...Samsung Waschmaschiene...
> 
> Da kann man sein Smartphone dran anschließen und darauf rumtatschen damit man nicht auf dem Waschmaschienen Display rumtatschen brauch!
> 
> ...


 
Ansichtssache... Ich glaub die Benutzerfreundlichkeit richtet sich auch weniger nach Großmutters Belange, dafür hat eine Volldigital gesteuerte Waschmaschine sicherlich Vorteile für den Verbrauch und die Umwelt. Was fehlt ist das sie noch erkennen sollte wenn weiße Wäsche versehentlich zur Roten gekommen ist dann wäre es die perfekte Männer Waschmaschine ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Januar 2012)

Der Trailer zu Undeworld Awakening war ganz ok aber irgendwie überzeugt es mich nicht so richtig und Hobbit überzeugt mich nicht auch wenn die Story oder der Film gut ist. 
Die anderen Trailer interessieren mich nicht bzw. von was der Trailer ist.


----------



## XXTREME (28. Januar 2012)

Tzzz...Dirt Showdown . Noch so nen Kiddiespiel. Wird Dirt jetzt auch "verkiddiesiert" mit viel Bummbummpengpuff ?? Ohohoh ich ahne schlimmes für Grid 2 .


----------



## BikeRider (28. Januar 2012)

MIB³


----------



## buzty (29. Januar 2012)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Tzzz...Dirt Showdown . Noch so nen Kiddiespiel. Wird Dirt jetzt auch "verkiddiesiert" mit viel Bummbummpengpuff ?? Ohohoh ich ahne schlimmes für Grid 2 .


 

dirt soll doch gesplittet werden, showdown und irgendwann wieder cmr oder dirt4 mit mehr rally - hab ich mal gelesen.


----------



## XXTREME (30. Januar 2012)

@buzty

Na hoffentlich...denn diesen Scheisss kann Kotmasters sich da hinstecken wo die Sonne nicht scheint . Dann kann ich ja gleich Need for Kiddie zocken.


----------



## steveO (2. Februar 2012)

hahaha Kind Arthur xD , siht nach heftigen Sys-Anf. aus


----------



## Sereniance (6. Februar 2012)

Schaut toll aus.. hab immer Respekt vor 3d Modellen wennn sie nicht aus dem 3D scanner sind. Unsportlich ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Februar 2012)

Der ME3 Extended Cut Trailer ist cool gemahct aber dieses Pfeifen im Hintergrund bis 1:30 nervt schon


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (25. Februar 2012)

Sereniance schrieb:


> Schaut toll aus.. hab immer Respekt vor 3d Modellen wennn sie nicht aus dem 3D scanner sind. Unsportlich ^^


 
Ich find's vor allem witzig, wie die das Mesh "kleben" und es dann auf den Rechner übertragen^^


----------



## espanol (27. Februar 2012)

ARGH wieso warnt mich keiner bevor ich das angugg?

Die haben aus DIRT nen pubertäres Need for Justin Speeder gemacht...


----------



## silent@hunter (19. März 2012)

Wenn ich den DLC von MW3 sehe krieg ich plaque - seht mal den DLC von BF3 an - so soll ein DLC sein mal ne komplett neue Map und ein anderes Ambiente - und MW3 hat mal hier und da paar Gebäude geändert da n Baum mehr, da n Baum weniger n Brunnen eingesetzt und es als DLC die "lol" sicherlich 15€ kostet  - alchhaft und wie bei MW3 üblich man 1 Tag fun dran hat und ab tag 2 Cheater mehr rumrenn als Angestellte bei OBI im Baumarkt.

BF3 weiß wie man sich um seine Kunden kümmert um auch langfristig ( ja liebe MW3 Programmierer das OWort kennt ihr nur von Google und Wiki ) seine Kunden zu frieden zu stellen  - dank auch wegen dem Punkbuster der mMn hervorragend funktioniert also max. 1-2 Cheater die ich am tag sehe....Freu mich schon auf die Neuerungen und die DLC so geht das MW3 NOOBS


----------



## Citynomad (22. März 2012)

It's a new day, it's a new Dawn. Ich finde die Haare etwas eigenartig animiert. Die wirken doch etwas arg schwer und zu gleich/synchron in der Bewegung.


----------



## thatkidluke (23. März 2012)

Citynomad schrieb:


> It's a new day, it's a new Dawn. Ich finde die Haare etwas eigenartig animiert. Die wirken doch etwas arg schwer und zu gleich/synchron in der Bewegung.


 
Das sehe ich genauso. Die Haare sind zu kurz um sich derartig weich und auslaufend zu bewegen.


----------



## Aggrotyp (25. März 2012)

silent@hunter schrieb:


> Wenn ich den DLC von MW3 sehe krieg ich plaque - seht mal den DLC von BF3 an - so soll ein DLC sein mal ne komplett neue Map und ein anderes Ambiente - und MW3 hat mal hier und da paar Gebäude geändert da n Baum mehr, da n Baum weniger n Brunnen eingesetzt und es als DLC die "lol" sicherlich 15€ kostet  - alchhaft und wie bei MW3 üblich man 1 Tag fun dran hat und ab tag 2 Cheater mehr rumrenn als Angestellte bei OBI im Baumarkt.
> 
> BF3 weiß wie man sich um seine Kunden kümmert um auch langfristig ( ja liebe MW3 Programmierer das OWort kennt ihr nur von Google und Wiki ) seine Kunden zu frieden zu stellen  - dank auch wegen dem Punkbuster der mMn hervorragend funktioniert also max. 1-2 Cheater die ich am tag sehe....Freu mich schon auf die Neuerungen und die DLC so geht das MW3 NOOBS



eine neue map... echt toll...

bf3 weiß wie man sich um seine kunden kümmert? du meinst wohl ea und deren origin scheiß- wie man sich 
einen dreck um seine kunden kümmert.


----------



## Nokia N97mini (26. März 2012)

Kann mann die Demos Schon Saugen im Netzt. ???


----------



## Wired (4. April 2012)

Google Maps.... 8bit?! o.0


----------



## RavenlordX (4. April 2012)

Wired schrieb:


> Google Maps.... 8bit?! o.0


 
Du meinst das neue SimCity oder ? *scherz*


----------



## ReaCT (5. April 2012)

Wird Battleship wieder so ein Fehlschlag wie Battle L.A.?


----------



## Conqi (6. April 2012)

ReaCT schrieb:


> Wird Battleship wieder so ein Fehlschlag wie Battle L.A.?


 
Es ist ein Film, der auf Schiffe-Versenken basiert, natürlich werden Story und Charaktere absoluter Müll. Der gesamte Film wird auf seinen Spezialeffekten aufbauen.


----------



## Moritzz94 (6. April 2012)

Naja für'n Kinoabend mit Kumpels reichts


----------



## ReaCT (6. April 2012)

Lars-G90 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Film, der auf Schiffe-Versenken basiert, natürlich werden Story und Charaktere absoluter Müll. Der gesamte Film wird auf seinen Spezialeffekten aufbauen.


 
Godzilla vor 10 Jahren war schon mit einem Millionenbudget eine einzige Pleite, trotz hervorragender Effekte. Aber das solche Filme wohl nicht umsonst sind zeigt wohl die enorme Gewinnmarge.


----------



## Low (7. April 2012)

Meinst du diesen Godzilla? Godzilla (1998)


> Entgegen der allgemeinen Meinung war der Film _Godzilla_ alles  andere als ein kommerzieller Flop. Er spielte *weltweit über 370  Millionen Dollar* ein. Dem standen *Produktionskosten von ca. 125  Millionen Dollar* gegenüber.


----------



## 0815-TYP (7. April 2012)

> Es ist ein Film, der auf Schiffe-Versenken basiert, natürlich werden Story und Charaktere absoluter Müll. Der gesamte Film wird auf seinen Spezialeffekten aufbauen.


 
In so einem Film zählt eben die Action + Effekte.Da muß man nicht die komplette Lebensgeschichte jeder Person im Film kennen,oder ein von den Aliens ausgefüllter Fragebogen,warum sie die Erde diesmal platt machen wollen.
Leute gucken auch sicher nicht Pornos,weil am Ende vielleicht doch noch geheiratet wird.


----------



## ReaCT (7. April 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Meinst du diesen Godzilla? Godzilla (1998)


 Mein ich doch. Die Leute wurden ins Kino gelockt mit Gozilla als Namen, sowie hervorragende Werbung und tolle Spezial Effekte. Das der Film teilweise so unlogisch ist (Helikopter können nicht nach oben fliegen, achja sonst würden sie ja Godzilla entwischen) und praktisch nichts mit dem Orginal zu tun hat (Ist ja nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber Gozilla ist keine mutierte 1 Meter Echse, bzw. wo sind die Kristalle[=Strahl]?) sollte mittlerweile bekannt sein. Und das mit 100 Millionen Euro Budget.


----------



## samet (8. April 2012)

Defiance beste Trailer


----------



## Dark Messiah (11. April 2012)

ReaCT schrieb:


> Mein ich doch. Die Leute wurden ins Kino gelockt mit Gozilla als Namen, sowie hervorragende Werbung und tolle Spezial Effekte. Das der Film teilweise so unlogisch ist (Helikopter können nicht nach oben fliegen, achja sonst würden sie ja Godzilla entwischen) und praktisch nichts mit dem Orginal zu tun hat (Ist ja nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber Gozilla ist keine mutierte 1 Meter Echse, bzw. wo sind die Kristalle[=Strahl]?) sollte mittlerweile bekannt sein. Und das mit 100 Millionen Euro Budget.


 der hollywood-godzilla war halt eine komplette neuinterpretation, was mir persönlich auch sehr  gut gefallen hat. und um logik gehts mir bei solchen filmen sowieso nicht


----------



## cl55amg (13. April 2012)

Ich war gerade echt erstaunt, dass diese ganzen Trailer auf Deutsch sind. Dass ist ja furchtbar... 
Wäre super wenn man die Sprache wählen könnte, dann könnte man alles wahlweise auch auf Englisch schauen.


----------



## Elvis3000 (21. April 2012)

ReaCT schrieb:


> Mein ich doch. Die Leute wurden ins Kino gelockt mit Gozilla als Namen, sowie hervorragende Werbung und tolle Spezial Effekte. Das der Film teilweise so unlogisch ist (Helikopter können nicht nach oben fliegen, achja sonst würden sie ja Godzilla entwischen) und praktisch nichts mit dem Orginal zu tun hat (Ist ja nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber Gozilla ist keine mutierte 1 Meter Echse, bzw. wo sind die Kristalle[=Strahl]?) sollte mittlerweile bekannt sein. Und das mit 100 Millionen Euro Budget.


 
wenn helicopter nicht nach oben fliegen können,wie können sie dann starten?......................


----------



## ReaCT (21. April 2012)

Elvis3000 schrieb:


> wenn helicopter nicht nach oben fliegen können,wie können sie dann starten?......................


 

Godzilla - Heli chase - YouTube besonders ab 3:20 die angesprochene Szene. Davor sieht man nur das nicht godzilla, sondern das Militär schuld für einen Großteil der Verwüstung hat. Den Kommentar hättest du dir aber auch verkneifen können (falls das ironisch sein soll)


----------



## Shooter (25. April 2012)

cl55amg schrieb:


> Ich war gerade echt erstaunt, dass diese ganzen Trailer auf Deutsch sind. Dass ist ja furchtbar...
> Wäre super wenn man die Sprache wählen könnte, dann könnte man alles wahlweise auch auf Englisch schauen.


 
Geh nach England


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (25. April 2012)

Der Crysis "3" Trailer mit Spielszenen sagt mir nur das es sich um ein Crysis "2.5" handelt


----------



## Sickpuppy (29. April 2012)

Hatte ich eigentlich schonmal angemerkt, dass ich es ober..... finde mir bei "Werbeclips" (was anderes sind die Promovideos ja nicht) vorher schonmal Werbung anschauen zu MÜSSEN? Das nervt so hart, dass ich mir solche Infos nicht mehr bei PCGH hole.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Mai 2012)

Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Hatte ich eigentlich schonmal angemerkt, dass ich es ober..... finde mir bei "Werbeclips" (was anderes sind die Promovideos ja nicht) vorher schonmal Werbung anschauen zu MÜSSEN? Das nervt so hart, dass ich mir solche Infos nicht mehr bei PCGH hole.


 Schon mal was von Adblock+ gehört? : P



Als Leser der Print hat man damit auch keinerlei schlechtes Gewissen. ^^


----------



## ViP94 (4. Mai 2012)

R4z0r-WhatElse?! schrieb:


> Der Crysis "3" Trailer mit Spielszenen sagt mir nur das es sich um ein Crysis "2.5" handelt


 
Naja, noch haben einfach die Grafikkarten nicht genug Power, um mehr umzusetzen!
Schau die als Beispiel mal Crysis 1 an, das ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt und man kann er gerade so spielen mit aktueller hardware!


----------



## eXodus1989 (8. Mai 2012)

> Naja, noch haben einfach die Grafikkarten nicht genug Power, um mehr umzusetzen!
> Schau die als Beispiel mal Crysis 1 an, das ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt und man kann er gerade so spielen mit aktueller hardware!



Crysis 1 war auch total schlecht optimiert. Da hätten die Programmierer noch viel mehr an Leistung rausholen können.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (29. Mai 2012)

Ist ja toll, daß die Cryengine 3 diese Zerstörungsphysik beherrscht - interessiert mich aber kaum, da es in Spielen ja doch wieder nicht verwendet wird !!  

"Passion Leads Army" sieht wirklich wie ein Benchmark a la 3dMark aus - mal schauen, wie viel von diesen genialen PhysiX und Tesselation-Spielerein übrig bleiben. 

Und noch wichtiger: welche High-End-Karten und wieviele davon muss man im CF / Sli-Betrieb in seine Kiste einbauen, damit sowas noch spielbar bleibt ? 
Eine einzelne GTX 680 wird allein wegen PhysiX hoffnungslos überfordert sein, um wieviel wollen wir drum wetten ?


----------



## MTMnet (6. Juni 2012)

Die neue Dawn - 40.000 tessellierte Haarsträhnen.

Also unbehaart am Körper gefällt mir aber besser.

Die sollten lieber die Rechenleistung für andere Körperstellen einsetzen und mehr Transparenteffekte bei der Kleidung Tusslieren........


----------



## Kuschluk (6. Juni 2012)

eXodus1989 schrieb:


> Crysis 1 war auch total schlecht optimiert. Da hätten die Programmierer noch viel mehr an Leistung rausholen können.


 
Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben und wenn höchstens in Sachen CPU ausnutzung (mehr als 2 kerne sinds nämlich nicht und min fps hängen in 2 lvls da dran). 2 kerne warn damals aber auch middle bis highend und es hatte x64 modi.

Aber grafiktechnisch ? welches game ist denn wirklich besser ?  (texturen mal außenvor da damals grafikram ehr 256mb waren  leute mit 8800gts 640mb nd ultra waren da ehr die ausnahme)

wenn ich büsche , äste und bäume zerschieße bzw daran entlang streife ? battlefield 3 macht das alles ja , aber nicht mit der liebe zum detail wie crysis 1. Selbst der panzer konnte mit dem Rohr an sachen hängenbleiben. Äste aufgehoben werden. => das bezahlt man alles mit rechenleistung. die palmen dort kannst du quasi alle 10-20cm zerteilen und sie fallen realistischer als in bf3. blätter bei beschuss ein traum ! 

Denke wenn man sich Crysis 1 noch mal vornimmt und nur bessere Texturen reinklatscht spielt es für ein so altes game wieder ganz oben mit.



Vielleicht war schlecht optimiert die bessere ausrede mit der man nicht so viel ärger beim kunden weckt   wer hört schon gern dass sein 1500 Euro Rechner schlichtweg zu langsam ist XD


Wüsste auch gerne was du mit "viel mehr Leistung" meinst ?  10 - 20 % (hätte keinen etwas genutzt) selbst wenn du noch 100% mehr FPS gehabt hättest hätten damals alle gemeckert und keiner wirklich spaß gehabt XD hatte damals mit ner 8800GTS 320 middle/high 1280x1024 ~30 -40 fps mehr warns nich  von full HD und Ultra weit entfernt.
In meinen Augen wurde dort


----------



## nuclear (14. Juni 2012)

Das unterschreib ich kuschluk. Crysis war/ist klasse und lief auch relativ gut mit der 8800er welche da ja auch nicht neu war.
Wer natürlich mit rießen Auflösung spielen muss ist selbst schuld.

Zum Thema: NFS sieht klasse aus, würde sicherlich zu viert im Splitscreen fetzen . Aber dass das kommt bezweifel ich mal^^.
Negativ: Es sieht wiedermal stark nach Burnout aus. Irgendwie kann Criterion nix anderes....


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juni 2012)

Die Kabellose Creative Boxen sehen ganz ok aus der Klang war im Video nicht so wirklich zu hören aber Creative hat schon viele gute Produkte auf den Markt gebracht.

Läuft beim SimCity Trailer Godzilla durch die Stadt? Sieht ganz ok aus der Trailer aber irgendwie reizt es mich nicht so sehr


----------



## jurawi (25. Juni 2012)

OMG O.o ... die physik bei den autos von der cryengine sind wirklich super. da sieht selbst dirt 2+3 schlecht gegen aus. das einzig schlechte was ich jetzt gesehen habe, war bei 1:10, als die motorhaube durch die windschutzscheibe geht. sonst top!!


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (9. Juli 2012)

Die überschläge der Fahrzeuge in der Engine sind aber nicht so überragend... schlagen ein paar mal heftig auf dem Dach auf und es trümmern nicht mal die Scheiben geschweige denn das Dach oder A, B oder C-Säulen werden in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Insgesamt sehe ich eine Fahrzeug Physik schon als wenig aussagekräftig für einen FPS. Denke die Engine kommt nicht an Effekte ran von BF3


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (9. Juli 2012)

Klar, auch die im Video gezeigte Physik hat noch massenhaft Macken, so etwa die schon erwähnten oder z.B. das oftmals eher wie Gummi schwabelnde Metall. Insgesamt finde ich die dennoch schon sehr beeindruckend und bisherigen Lösungen oft deutlich vorraus. Jetzt bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass am Ende nicht wieder nur bloße Effektphysik übrig bleibt (mit von Raketenwerfern getroffenen Autos, die großartig zersplittern, während der Holzzaun daneben rumsteht und sich langweilt).


----------



## JTRch (16. Juli 2012)

Läuft das MIT Video nur bei mir asynchron?


----------



## cadaver (10. August 2012)

"bench-Mark"... brüller 

überlebt n überhitzter amd auch?


----------



## toxic27 (11. August 2012)

Also zum CPU "Test": Wenn ich sowas sehe und höre wie "Wir hätten ja noch welche" dann wirds mir echt übel. Gibt genug Leute die ewig sparen auf so nen Prozzi (ich auch da Student) und ihr verheizt sowas dann evtl. auch mal. Da denk ich mir dann nimm den Jungs mal 1 Monatsgehalt weg und sag "sorry aber kann ja mal passieren das die Überweisung nicht ankommt". DAS Gesicht würde ich gerne mal sehen,echt pcgh sowas kann man sich sparen und die Aussage: "Macht das nicht @ home" ist echt fail weil warum zeigt IHR sowas dann hier erst ???


----------



## ColorMe (16. August 2012)

Warum PCGH sowas zeigt, ist einfach weil es sicherlich manchen interessiert, wie eine CPU darauf reagiert, bzw. ob sie das überlebt. Leider hatte Galileo keine Zeit, drum musste das PCGH übernehmen. 

PS: Der Kommentar mit den übrigen CPUs war als Witz gedacht. Nächstes mal sollte das PCGH aber wirklich mit einem Banner anzeigen, damit du das auch verstehst. Rumgejammere...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. August 2012)

Ja, manchmal wäre vielleicht so eine Art Humor- oder Ironie-Captcha gar nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. August 2012)

toxic27 schrieb:


> Also zum CPU "Test": Wenn ich sowas sehe und höre wie "Wir hätten ja noch welche" dann wirds mir echt übel. Gibt genug Leute die ewig sparen auf so nen Prozzi (ich auch da Student) und ihr verheizt sowas dann evtl. auch mal. Da denk ich mir dann nimm den Jungs mal 1 Monatsgehalt weg und sag "sorry aber kann ja mal passieren das die Überweisung nicht ankommt". DAS Gesicht würde ich gerne mal sehen,echt pcgh sowas kann man sich sparen und die Aussage: "Macht das nicht @ home" ist echt fail weil warum zeigt IHR sowas dann hier erst ???


 
Das Risiko, dass die CPU dabei kaputt ging lag praktisch bei 0! Hast wohl noch nie was von Schutzschaltungen gehört^^


----------



## Luke91 (24. August 2012)

Hi PCGH Team,
könntet ihr in Zukunft bitte die Musik während der Videos weglassen, sowohl auf der DVD als auch online. Es stört schon sehr, zumindest während jemand spricht.
Ist mir gerade wieder bei dem Video von Windows 8 aufgefallen. Ich verstehe fast nichts von dem was geredet wird...

Grüße


----------



## mathal84 (16. September 2012)

Luke91 schrieb:


> Hi PCGH Team,
> könntet ihr in Zukunft bitte die Musik während der Videos weglassen, sowohl auf der DVD als auch online. Es stört schon sehr, zumindest während jemand spricht.
> Ist mir gerade wieder bei dem Video von Windows 8 aufgefallen. Ich verstehe fast nichts von dem was geredet wird...
> 
> Grüße


 
das unterschreib ich mal so, ich dachte schon meine Lautsprecher spinnen


----------



## B1b3r (21. September 2012)

4k tv *träum*


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. September 2012)

Schöne Mäuse, aber leider mit Kabel. Nutze schon ewig nur noch Kabellose und will auch nicht mehr zurückwechseln.


----------



## revil (7. Oktober 2012)

Also ich weiß ja auch nicht, aber ist StarCry nicht eine Stargate Mod? Was hat das dann mit Lichtschwertern zu tun?


----------



## MTMnet (15. Oktober 2012)

Die Musik ist genau so krank wie Windows 8 am PC ohne Touch.


----------



## espanol (11. November 2012)

Wenn ich Videos auf PCGH schaue muss ich mehr Werbung durchackern als auf Prosieben... :-/


----------



## Gamer090 (11. November 2012)

espanol schrieb:


> Wenn ich Videos auf PCGH schaue muss ich mehr Werbung durchackern als auf Prosieben... :-/


 
RTL ist da viel schlimmer,die Werbung in PCGH Videos ist jetzt nicht so schlimm wie die bei RTL wo ein Film halbe Stunde länger dauert als auf allen anderen Sendern nur wegen der Werbung.


----------



## RiZaR (14. November 2012)

Star Citizen wird bei einer wohlwollenden Unterstützung durch Space / Sciene Fiction Fans mit Sicherheit ein wahrhaft geniales Werk.

Es werden aber noch einige Rekruten benötigt, die sich an der Realisierung von Star Citizen beteiligen.

Dieser Link hier führt direkt zum Ziel:

Star Citizen | Roberts Space Industries


----------



## jurawi (22. November 2012)

also nachdem ich die bilder und tests gesehn habe war ich echt enttäuscht, aber nach den aktuellen gameplays die seit heute zu sehen sind bin ich echt überzeugt. das spiel wird klasse


----------



## Woiferl94 (1. Dezember 2012)

Uh Vice City, das war noch ein GTA, das habe ich stundenlang gesuchtet 
Und die Musik erst


----------



## Woiferl94 (1. Dezember 2012)

espanol schrieb:


> Wenn ich Videos auf PCGH schaue muss ich mehr Werbung durchackern als auf Prosieben... :-/


 
Da gibt es Abhilfe mit dem Adblock + 
Sorry for DP


----------



## MG42 (15. Dezember 2012)

Theoretisch weiß man ja was µR ist, aber selbst haben / hatten wenige ein Poly GPU Setup.
Hättet wenigstens das Video mit den µ-Rucklern kommentieren können, bzw. beide Setups einzeln nochmal zeigen und kommentieren, so gut war das nicht erkennbar, evtl. eine zu ~ 50% reproduzierbare Kampfszene, die man nach Schema F "bearbeitet". Muss nicht unbedingt FC3 sein, aber wo man den Nachteil deutlich "spürt" beim Anschauen. Lasst euch halt was einfallen... vlt. als Inhalt auf der nächsten Heft-DVD? Niedrige fps Zahlen kennt ja jeder...


----------



## derP4computer (25. Dezember 2012)

> Die Highlights von heute sind unter anderem *Intel Core2Duo* und *AM2-CPUs*: Systeme selber bauen


Sehr merkwürdig im Jahr 2012 so ein Video auszuwählen?


----------



## jumpel (13. Januar 2013)

Sicher ein wenig Off-Topic, aber wie heisst denn bitte das Programm das im Skyrim Video die VGA Daten während des Spiels anzeigen kann.
Wäre nett wenn mir das jemand sagen könnte.


----------



## jules.m (13. Januar 2013)

welches benchmarktool habt ihr da mitlaufen bei den 4k videos? will das auch haben!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Januar 2013)

Ihr meint gewiss die Anzeigen oben links. Das ist das On-Screen-Display (OSD) des MSI Afterburners bei maximaler Größe. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## jules.m (14. Januar 2013)

Danke dir Raff


----------



## kaisper (19. Januar 2013)

ich glaube arkham city wäre in 4k mit allem schnick und schnack noch mal der grafik hammer. nen passendes 680sli system solltet ihr doch realisieren können


----------



## RaptorOne (25. Januar 2013)

Also  Jungs, seitdem ich mein 42" Toshiba 3D LED habe zocke ich auch viele  Spiele aufm TV (Wahlweise in 3D oder nicht dank gtx680 und Nvidia 3D  Vision)... Natürlich machen Shooter nur bedingt spaß da man dazu auf der  Couch sitzen muss, aber zur not geht das auch dank ner Blauzahn  Maus+Tastatur! Aber die eigentlichen Kracher sind Spiele wie FIFA,  Assassin´s Creed  oder eben Rennspiele ala Project Cars oder Shift!!!  Und wenn man die ganzen Bildverbesserungen ausschalten und den PC Modus  vom TV benutzt hat man so gut wie keinen Unterschied zu nem PC Monitor  und mit Downsampling ist es einfach nur göttlich xD... Ich kann das  jeden empfehlen!!! Fehlt nur noch der "Couch-Master" der in der PCGH  3/13 ausführluch getestet wird... Und zuckt doch mal Battlefield 3 SP un  3D auf der Couch!!!! HAMMER


----------



## Gurkensalat (29. Januar 2013)

tss tss energiesparlampen gehören nicht in den Hausmüll 
Ne spaß gutes Video aber wie habt ihr den PC bitte so laut gekriegt  Hab ne Zeit lang auch Intel-Boxed und GPU-Referenzkühler benutzt aber so laut war er nichmal unter vollast


----------



## Rayken (29. Januar 2013)

Eine Auflistung aller verbauten Komponenten zum Nachbauen wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## steveO (1. Februar 2013)

lol die benutzen bei jedem kack ihre particles , aber die umgebung bleibt unverändert hahah xD wtf ...
vorallem die funkpartikel sehen cool aus , aber das wird viel zu offt benutz , unnötig...


----------



## mumaker (1. Februar 2013)

also wer keinen Top Rechner zuhause stehen hat, der sollte mal aufrüsten xDDDD 

is kla! für jedes neue Game jetzt wieder aufrüsten hahahaha!!!!

ich verdiene ja auch mal eben 10k € im monat. ihr wisst bescheid


----------



## mathal84 (2. Februar 2013)

schaut nett aus, nur Spaß muss es machen. Crysis 2 hat weder nett ausgeschaut noch Spaß gemacht... mal sehen



mumaker schrieb:


> also wer keinen Top Rechner zuhause stehen hat, der sollte mal aufrüsten xDDDD
> 
> is kla! für jedes neue Game jetzt wieder aufrüsten hahahaha!!!!
> 
> ich verdiene ja auch mal eben 10k € im monat. ihr wisst bescheid


 
irgendwas machst du falsch.... einmal alle 2 Jahre 1k €, das letzte mal ab 1 Jahr und 4 Monate noch eine neue etwas bessere Graka gekauft weil kaputt und immer alles in Top-Auflösung spielbar bis kurz vorm Schluß, wenn man garnicht ohne Top kann dann halt alle 18 Monate mal 1k in die Hand nehmen?


----------



## Sharidan (16. Februar 2013)

Junge ich stell mir gerade DayZ mit der Grafikengine aus dem Benchmark vor <3 <3 ... Ich glaub ich würde einfach nur wo rum sitzen und Stauen als zu Spielen


----------



## Gast12308 (16. Februar 2013)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich würde einfach nur wo rum sitzen und Stauen als zu Spielen



Stauen würdest du durch Rumsitzen sicher.


----------



## Voodoo2 (22. Februar 2013)

muste es aus gerechnet sebastian stange sein der über die PS4 berichtet der typ kommt mir vor wie ein kind in disneyland


----------



## oldsql.Triso (11. März 2013)

Iron Man 3 Trailermusik hört sich an wie von einem Trailer der mir nicht einfällt. Glaube Terminator war's. Dieses Geräusch.


----------



## Spinal (12. März 2013)

Also der iron Man 3 Trailer ist ja ganz nett, aber den gibt es schon länger in englischer Sprache. Und obwohl ich nciht einer dieser "man kann nur Filme auf English gucken"-Querulanten bin, ist die englische Version wirklich deutlich besser. Alleine die Stimme von dem Fiesling ist einfach unschlagbar:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GyJBwqzg-Ck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Iron Man 3 Trailermusik hört sich an wie von einem Trailer der mir nicht einfällt. Glaube Terminator war's. Dieses Geräusch.


 
Die Musik ist von Sencit, die machen viele Trailer Songs und auch für Videospiele wie Call of Duty die Musik. Ich finde die Musik richtig klasse und passend zum Trailer. Das wird sicher auch bei vielen Hobbyfilmern mal unterlegt werden.

bye
Spinal


----------



## TurmaGW (4. Mai 2013)

ENDLICH --- 

so noch ein paar Jahre und FS5 hat endlich einen Grund zur Existenz.


----------



## Raider86 (8. Mai 2013)

Ihr habt nun nicht echt im Duke Video gesagt "Sehr Linear wie man es aus den 90 Jahren kennt" 

Gerade damals war es halt nicht so Linear wie heute und ich weiß noch genau das es bei Duke3D gerade zum ende hin level gab bei denen man echt suchen mußte wo es weiter geht und genug Gänge und Räume die nur dazu dienten mehrere (!) wege zu haben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Mai 2013)

"Schon damals war der Humor Trumpf" (Spielegrafik der 90er) - was für'n Quark.
BIS DAHIN war der Humor Trumpf, weil die Grafik Müll war.
Nach oder kurz vor Jazz Jackrabbit  (Unreal)  war dann alles zu Ende.
Nie wieder danach hab ich herzlich gelacht ... .

Zu Propinball:
Future Pinball
Visual Pinball Introduction 
für alle, die auch 'mal selber tätig sein möchten.

Für die Erwähnung von Unreal gibt es ein Bienchen, die Voodoografik ist das aber nicht ... .


Laßt bitte die Praktikanten nicht an die Monitortests.
Der Test ist eine Katastrophe.
Der Mann kann nicht mal den Monitor drehen, weil er ihn zu tief befestigt (?) hat.

Der *Ä*kwilaiser ... English on tree school?

OMG, der Mann ist Redakteur.
Sind die Hochschulen wirklich so schlecht?


----------



## lipunie (1. August 2013)

Schleichwerbung für Alienware, hier wird sogar der Focus auf das logo gesetzt!
Für wie Blöd haltet ihr die Leser eigentlich, eine so Offensichtliche Werbung in einem Video unter zu bringen in dem ein Spiel das eigentliche Thema ist.
Jetzt sollte klar sein wer hier was Bezahlt.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. August 2013)

lipunie schrieb:


> Schleichwerbung für Alienware, hier wird sogar der Focus auf das logo gesetzt!
> Für wie Blöd haltet ihr die Leser eigentlich, eine so Offensichtliche Werbung in einem Video unter zu bringen in dem ein Spiel das eigentliche Thema ist.
> Jetzt sollte klar sein wer hier was Bezahlt.


 
Für wie blöd hältst du eigentlich die Leser??? Deine Aufregung halte ich für sinnlos, irgend ein Vergleich musste ja gezogen werden, sonst würde genauso gemutmaßt, wie gut oder schlecht die neue Intel GPU nun sei. Ob der Vergleich mit so einem Highend Gerät wirklich sinnvoll war ist ne andere Sache. Das Alienware Notebook kann man bewerben wie man will, bei den Preisen gehen die meisten wohl sowieso zur Konkurenz. 
Mir ist noch nicht klar wer hier was bezahlt und worauf sich deine Aussagen stützen, ich bezweifle stark das Alienware auch nur einen Cent zahlt um in einem solchen Vergleich "abzusahnen", grade hier in dem Vergleich wärs schonwieder lustig. 

Viel Wind um nichts, hast du dich dafür hier im Forum angemeldet? Willkommen nochmal.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (2. August 2013)

Oh man... wen interessiert hier Schleichwerbung!!!? Wenn das einigen nicht passt dann sollen sie ihre Kontodaten und ne unterzeichnete Abbuchungserlaubnis an den Verlag schicken zusammen mit der Bitte das in Zukunft zu vermeiden. Mal ehrlich, die größten Schreihälse sind die, welche aus Prinzip schon keinen Cent für ne Homepage zahlen (in 99% der Fälle) und wenn PCGH sich rentieren muss dann doch lieber so als durch gekaufte Testergebnisse. Es gibt übrigens auch noch andere Seiten im grossen weiten Web... welche die vieleicht eher den Werbemuffeln entsprechen... für mich zählt nur das mein PCGH dort bleibt wo es ist! Online im Netz!

LG


----------



## Spinal (3. August 2013)

Gebe dir recht. Finde es vor allen Dingen lächerlich von Schleichwerbung zu sprechen, sobald irgendein Logo zu sehen ist.


----------



## CiD (3. August 2013)

Also Raff, sogar aus hunderten Kilometern Entfernung sieht man, dass das Bild mit aktivierten Frame-Pacing bei BF3 nicht gefühlt flüssiger läuft. Das ruckelt ja noch mehr als mit deaktivierten Frame-Pacing! Was erzählst du denn da?! 

@die letzten paar Kommentare:
Jupp, ist keine Schleichwerbung! Der *Focus* *auf* das *Logo* (nicht einfach nur mal zu sehen  ) ist Absicht, also ist die Werbung beabsichtigt und nicht eingeschlichen!


----------



## mitverachtung (8. Oktober 2013)

> GTA 5: Die coolsten Insider- und Profitricks im Video und mehr



Insider- und Profitricks also. *hust* ... da hat ein Rockstar Mitarbeiter wohl was ausgeplaudert.


----------



## Bringhimup (11. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund, warum wirklich jedes einzelen Video auf eurer Seite, wenn man es in HD ansehen will, nicht schnell genug geladen wird, um nicht alle 20 Sekunden unterbrochen werden zu müssen? Dabei wird meine Leitungskapazität nicht mal zu 15% ausgenutzt. Andere Seiten schaffen es doch auch problemlos. Warum ihr nicht? So macht das auf dauer echt keinen Spaß eure Videos anzugucken.


----------



## Dolomedes (6. November 2013)

Bringhimup schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund, warum wirklich jedes einzelen Video auf eurer Seite, wenn man es in HD ansehen will, nicht schnell genug geladen wird, um nicht alle 20 Sekunden unterbrochen werden zu müssen? Dabei wird meine Leitungskapazität nicht mal zu 15% ausgenutzt. Andere Seiten schaffen es doch auch problemlos. Warum ihr nicht? So macht das auf dauer echt keinen Spaß eure Videos anzugucken.



Hab das gleiche Problem die letzen Tage was die Vid´s betrifft.


----------



## Dolomedes (6. November 2013)

Bringhimup schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund, warum wirklich jedes einzelen Video auf eurer Seite, wenn man es in HD ansehen will, nicht schnell genug geladen wird, um nicht alle 20 Sekunden unterbrochen werden zu müssen? Dabei wird meine Leitungskapazität nicht mal zu 15% ausgenutzt. Andere Seiten schaffen es doch auch problemlos. Warum ihr nicht? So macht das auf dauer echt keinen Spaß eure Videos anzugucken.



Hab das gleiche Problem die letzen Tage was die Vid´s betrifft.


----------



## Bringhimup (23. November 2013)

Bringhimup schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund, warum wirklich jedes einzelen Video auf eurer Seite, wenn man es in HD ansehen will, nicht schnell genug geladen wird, um nicht alle 20 Sekunden unterbrochen werden zu müssen? Dabei wird meine Leitungskapazität nicht mal zu 15% ausgenutzt. Andere Seiten schaffen es doch auch problemlos. Warum ihr nicht? So macht das auf dauer echt keinen Spaß eure Videos anzugucken.


 
Wieder ist mehr als ein Monat vergangen und es hat sich noch immer nichts getan. Noch immer kann man eure Videos nicht anschauen. Dann packt sie halt auf Youtube und schon gibts keine Probleme mehr! Ist das wirklich so schwer?


----------



## CiD (23. November 2013)

Bringhimup schrieb:


> Wieder ist mehr als ein Monat vergangen und es hat sich noch immer nichts getan. Noch immer kann man eure Videos nicht anschauen.


*ICH* kann mich da nicht beklagen. Bei *MIR* laden die Videos, auch in HD, sofort und schnell. Vielleicht liegt es an *DIR* und/oder *DEINEM* ISP.
Also von *MAN* kann hier keine rede sein, wenn dann sprich bitte nur von *DIR* (also in der *ICH Form*)!


----------



## Bringhimup (24. November 2013)

CiD schrieb:


> *ICH* kann mich da nicht beklagen. Bei *MIR* laden die Videos, auch in HD, sofort und schnell. Vielleicht liegt es an *DIR* und/oder *DEINEM* ISP.
> Also von *MAN* kann hier keine rede sein, wenn dann sprich bitte nur von *DIR* (also in der *ICH Form*)!


 
Kann ich nicht, weil ich verschiedene Anschlüsse, also nicht nur meinen eigenen, sondern auch den bei 2 Kumpels (jeweils andere ISPs) und bei meinen Eltern und bei meinem Arbeitgeber ausprobiert habe und das Problem überall sehr ähnlich auftrat. 

EDIT [28.11.2013]: Man, ich bin geschockt. Die HD Videos lassen sich aktuell wieder super ansehen. Die volle Bandbreite meiner 16 Mbit Leitung wird genutzt. Hoffen wir, dass es so bleibt.


EDIT [10.12.2013]: Man, ich bin genervt. Die HD Videos lassen sich aktuell wieder gar nicht angucken. Er fängt meist mit 1nem Mbit an zu laden und das reicht dann nicht mal ansatzweise aus. Es ist echt zum Kotzen!


----------



## seltsam (30. Dezember 2013)

Nichts für ungut,aber die "Pute von Panem" gab's schon seit Monaten auf Youtube - allerdings war das ein ganz anderes Video als das hier....


----------



## kohelet (31. Dezember 2013)

Pute von panem ist mal in etwa so spannend wie der gesamte twilight Erguss...


----------



## BiosShock (23. Januar 2014)

Bringhimup schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht, weil ich verschiedene Anschlüsse, also nicht nur meinen eigenen, sondern auch den bei 2 Kumpels (jeweils andere ISPs) und bei meinen Eltern und bei meinem Arbeitgeber ausprobiert habe und das Problem überall sehr ähnlich auftrat.
> 
> EDIT [28.11.2013]: Man, ich bin geschockt. Die HD Videos lassen sich aktuell wieder super ansehen. Die volle Bandbreite meiner 16 Mbit Leitung wird genutzt. Hoffen wir, dass es so bleibt.
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab das hier mal kannst gucken, mal nicht! Besonders schlimm ist nach dem umstellen auf HD. Bei SD hab ich volle Bandbreite(KD100), aber wenn ich dann auf HD stelle bricht alles ein. Dann kommt nur noch ~1Mbit an. Das kann es nicht sein. Sprecht den mal ins gewissen oder sucht euch was besseres. Seit ja schon bei YouTube. 

Edit: Diese Problem ist nur bei euch zu beobachten! YouTube, Vimeo und Co. machen keine Problem. Selbst P-Filme sind zum Teil schneller da. Kann nicht sein, wenn ich einen Video anklicke, das ich erst mal einen Kaffee machen kann( wenigsten einen holen). Hab es zum Teil schon aufgegeben mir das eine oder andere an zu schauen. Naja, den Klick habt ihr ja  von daher...


----------



## Gorrestfump (31. Januar 2014)

BiosShock schrieb:


> Ich hab das hier mal kannst gucken, mal nicht! Besonders schlimm ist nach dem umstellen auf HD. Bei SD hab ich volle Bandbreite(KD100), aber wenn ich dann auf HD stelle bricht alles ein. Dann kommt nur noch ~1Mbit an. Das kann es nicht sein. Sprecht den mal ins gewissen oder sucht euch was besseres. Seit ja schon bei YouTube.
> 
> Edit: Diese Problem ist nur bei euch zu beobachten! YouTube, Vimeo und Co. machen keine Problem. Selbst P-Filme sind zum Teil schneller da. Kann nicht sein, wenn ich einen Video anklicke, das ich erst mal einen Kaffee machen kann( wenigsten einen holen). Hab es zum Teil schon aufgegeben mir das eine oder andere an zu schauen. Naja, den Klick habt ihr ja  von daher...



Hääääää?


----------



## Cybnotic (3. Februar 2014)

Das will ich auch haben 
Wie geil ist das denn..

Wie viele Km man da pro Game rumläuft ? 

Die Endwicklung des Gamer vom Laufstall in den Laufstall


----------



## Cuerex (12. März 2014)

der typ von evga scheint mir als einziger enthusiastisch veranlagt zusein und sich tatsächlich an hardware zu interessieren ^^


----------



## Bestia (23. März 2014)

Kennt jemand das Lied aus dem Ziegen Simulator?


----------



## Bestia (24. März 2014)

Keiner?


----------



## Bash0r (2. April 2014)

Gorrestfump schrieb:


> Hääääää?


 
Was ist an seinem Post unverständlich? ...Vom ersten Satz mal abgesehen!

Seine Grundaussage: der PCGH Videoplayer ist schrott 

Dem kann ich beipflichten. Schaue schon lang keine Videos mehr bei PCGH. Da bekomme ich nur Aggressionen


----------



## Bummsbirne (6. April 2014)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Überall funzen HD Streams, nur hier nicht. Ich habs auch aufgegeben hier die videos zu schauen


----------



## USAFALKE (7. April 2014)

Ja irgend wie haben die Qualität von den vielen Videos nicht wirklich auf HD umgesätzt. 
Wenn ich z.b. bei Youtube, videos an schaue die gehen sorga bis 4K hoch ohne wenn und Aber. 
Aber wieso geht es den bei PCGH nicht wirklich bei denen auf der Seite?
Glaub letzte oder vor Letzte ausgabe (müsste ich noch mal schauen) waren 1 oder 2 Videos auf der DVD dabei in HD.
Und da sah z.b. Raff ganz anderst aus hahaha  Nun ja steh zwar nicht auf Männer aber er sah mit diese auflösung viel schäfer aus.


----------



## CiD (7. April 2014)

Keine Ahnung was bei euch los ist, bei mir lassen sich die Videos derzeit Problemlos in HD anschauen.


----------



## USAFALKE (7. April 2014)

CiD schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was bei euch los ist, bei mir lassen sich die Videos derzeit Problemlos in HD anschauen.


 Ja Ich hab ja selbst kein Problem, das einzige Problem was ich hab.. Das die "HD" besser sein könnte


----------



## Zeus18 (7. April 2014)

Habe auch kein Problem damit. Läuft alles reibungslos.


----------



## WilkinsonSword (14. April 2014)

tja irgendwie finde ich es schwach, wenn man versucht sich nur auf 4 threads zu fixieren ich hätte gern mal 8 threads system auslagerung gesehen!


----------



## jackennils (21. Mai 2014)

Wenn wir gerade dabei sind. Schon das Wolfenstein Car Driving Easteregg gesehen? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rS8gg1bur4

Edit: Der YT Shortcode will nicht so recht...


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Mai 2014)

Ich kann gelöscht werden, falscher Thread.


----------



## Gummert (25. Mai 2014)

1000 Öcken für das Teil... pft... ich habe ja mit allem gerechnet aber nicht mit dem Preis... pft baue ich es halt selbst... Montag - OBI ich komme


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Mai 2014)

Die Titan Z kann noch nichtmal DX 11.1 und DX 11.2


----------



## Dan Kirpan (26. Juni 2014)

Ja ist echt lächerlich. Nvida Schrott eben. Sie bekommen es 2,5 Jahre nach AMD immer noch nicht hin wenigstens die vor 2,5 Jahren aktuelle DirectX Schnittstelle geschweige denn die aktuelle DirectX 11.2 zu unterstützen.


----------



## Helli81 (26. Juni 2014)

Hiho, ich wollte mal dem Stephan aus der Redaktion ein Lob aussprechen. Ich gucke das PCGH-Basiswissen sehr gerne und finde das echt Klasse wie PCGH einem PC Kenntnisse bzw. Wissen vermittelt. 
Stephan mach weiter so, is Supi.


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (12. Juli 2014)

Naja.. Far cry 4 und project cars werde ich mir genauer ansehen.. Der Rest liegt mir nicht oder ist aufgelutscht.. Auch wenn ich von letzteren es auch beim neuen far cry erwarte.. Aber ich fand den Bösewicht in far cry 3 einfach zu gut als dass ich far cry 4 ignorieren könnte..


----------



## Ocmaster (29. Juli 2014)

die grafik sieht total shit aus omg baut bloss ordentliche konsolen oder lasst es damit bitte.


----------



## RRCRoady (3. August 2014)

Dan Kirpan schrieb:


> ...Nvida Schrott eben...


Ach, wie ich diese Kommentare liebe  

Und... das Toxikk sieht schon nicht schlecht aus. Sieht aus wie eine Mischung aus Q3 und Halo. Der Satz "früher war alles besser" trifft bei den Shootern sehr oft zu. Werd ich mal beobachten


----------



## FlakZ (3. August 2014)

Dan Kirpan schrieb:


> Nvida Schrott eben.


 
Aww... Nvidia ist ne gute Marke ^^ Nach Über 5 Jahren AMD mal zu Nvidia gewechselt und es läuufftt


----------



## bootzeit (5. September 2014)

Wer hat sich denn die Mühe mit den Sims Mist gemacht  ?? Wenn schon, denn schon...Bitte Benchmarks .


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (21. Oktober 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Die Titan Z kann noch nichtmal DX 11.1 und DX 11.2


Das bricht der Karte echt das Genick. Würde die Karte DX 11.2 unterstützen, könnte man damit wenigstens noch die neuesten Spiele starten. Bei der enormen Marktdurchdringung von DX 11.2 wird das so aber leider nichts. [/Ironie off]


Dan Kirpan schrieb:


> [...]Nvida Schrott eben.[...]


 Also ich hatte mit meiner Nvidia noch nie Probleme und würde wieder eine Nvidia kaufen. Ich glaube auch, dass die meisten Nvidia-Kunden mit ihren Karten zufrieden sind. Von "Schrott" kann also eigentlich keine Rede sein.
gRU?, cAPS


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Januar 2015)

Jetzt haben wir mal wieder Bild Niveau erreicht. Eure "Kinofilm" Trailern nerven. Insbesondere halten sich verdammt lange Trailer wo es überwiegend um Sex geht. Als i - Tüpfelchen bekommen gerade "Stereo", und Schoßgebete, und als extra Sex in GTA 5 aus der Egoperspektive  eine eigene News, und werden noch als die "beliebtesten Videos" wieder in einer News gelistet. 

Der einfache User brauch es beim Thema Sex nicht mal sooo eindeutig, wie hier es praktiziert wird, zu schreiben. Schon hat er 5 Moderatoren die auf ihn, und seinem Profil einklopfen, und rote/ gelbe Karten um sich schmeißen wie in der Fussball WM. Oder "schenkt" einem Zwangsurlaub. Gerne mit der Begründung "die Seite ist auch für Minderjährige", "Hier sind auch Kinder!", ... aber dann solche News.


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (4. Januar 2015)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir mal wieder Bild Niveau erreicht. Eure "Kinofilm" Trailern nerven. Insbesondere halten sich verdammt lange Trailer wo es überwiegend um Sex geht. Als i - Tüpfelchen bekommen gerade "Stereo", und Schoßgebete, und als extra Sex in GTA 5 aus der Egoperspektive  eine eigene News, und werden noch als die "beliebtesten Videos" wieder in einer News gelistet.
> 
> Der einfache User brauch es beim Thema Sex nicht mal sooo eindeutig, wie hier es praktiziert wird, zu schreiben. Schon hat er 5 Moderatoren die auf ihn, und seinem Profil einklopfen, und rote/ gelbe Karten um sich schmeißen wie in der Fussball WM. Oder "schenkt" einem Zwangsurlaub. Gerne mit der Begründung "die Seite ist auch für Minderjährige", "Hier sind auch Kinder!", ... aber dann solche News.



Als ob die noch keinen Pr0n gesehen hätten


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Januar 2015)

Nein Natürlich nicht, vor allem -18 Jährige auf PCGH/X sind lammfromm, kommen aus gutem Hause, gehen jeden Sonntag in die Kirche, äußern sich gewillt und jederzeit höflich, ... und müssen selbstredend vor uns verdorbenen +18 Jahren Volke mit aller macht der Moderation, und Administration geschützt werden. Denn Sex verursacht schwere Krankheiten, und kann zu ungewollter Vermehrung führen. Fangt also gar nicht erst damit an. Und bei Fragen, fragen sie ihren Arzt, oder Apotheker. 

Na was solls, wird schon ein Grund haben wieso nur "Online Redaktion" da steht.  Und wenn es eine Maschine ist, die die meisten Klicks zählt, ist klar dass bei dem pubertierenden Mitmenschen Themen rund um Sex ein wahrer Klickmagnet ist. Wie bei der Bild und Co./ KG.


----------



## mathal84 (9. Januar 2015)

Ant-Man ganz nett, aber der Name.... 



StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> Als ob die noch keinen Pr0n gesehen hätten




Pr0n gibts jetzt auch im Internet????


----------



## rUdeBoy (12. Januar 2015)

Solange das aber rein "objektiv" ermittelt wird, werden die Videos auch noch geführt werden, wenn die Filme schon lange von den Tauschbörsen genommen wurden. Einfach weil die drei magischen Buchstaben genug Klicks generieren.

Subjektiv könnte man die Videos einfach mal runternehmen, weil die Trailer veraltet sind und viele neuere und interessantere Videos auf PCGH sind/waren.

Aber anscheinend läuft es eben so... Sex sells. Hier klicken viele drauf und viele Klicks bringen viel...

EDIT:
Grade mal eben nachgeschaut...
"Schoßgebete": Filmstart Mitte September und "Stereo" sogar schon Mitte Mai letzten Jahres.
Da sieht man mal, wir gut Sex eben leider doch zieht, dass sich beide Trailer so hartnäckig halten


----------



## krachero (13. Januar 2015)

rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal, wir gut Sex eben leider doch zieht, dass sich beide Trailer so hartnäckig halten


Sex sells. Arrgh!
 genau so ist es. ist aber nicht schlimm! make love, not war ;D


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (14. Januar 2015)

Also das Zitat am Ende von Tom's Video ist echt traurig.. ich mein, wer bewertet Leute nach ihrer Meinung? Oo
Naja, ich habe um seinen Text keinen Hype gemacht. Gäbe schließlich genug Leute die auch kein Steam mögen  Naja...


----------



## Killcycle (4. Oktober 2015)

MOBA: Smite, Smite, Smite ... !!!


----------



## tochan01 (14. Oktober 2015)

hurra, ein lebenszeichnen von homeworld shipbrakers!!!! hab neulich erst die HD collction durchgspielt und in erinnerung geschwelgt. freu mich auf den titel


----------



## Herbststurm (31. Januar 2016)

Bei The Division hatte ich mir mehr erhofft.


----------



## User6990 (21. Mai 2016)

StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> Als ob die noch keinen Pr0n gesehen hätten



Immer schön jemanden zu treffen der weiß w0v0n er redet


----------



## Hemacher (25. Mai 2016)

Bin schon richtig heiß auf Battlefield 1


----------



## Insider (6. September 2016)

Freue mich auf Call of Duty Modern Warfare Remaster und Battlefield 1.


----------



## Quake2008 (17. November 2016)

Die Zahlreichen Bewertungen, dass die Konsole zu laut sei kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Hatte heute auf der Pro Tomb Raider und Titanfall 2 ausprobieren können in 4K. Das Checkerboard bei verfahren ist echt gut, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Kein Flimmern mehr und keine Kanten.  Bei TR wurde die Konsole nicht lauter als die alte, ich würde sogar sagen sie blieb leiser. Werde sie mir nächste Woche kaufen.


----------



## Captain-S (11. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin gespannt wie der neue Regisseur das ganze umsetzt.
Ich finde es auch gut dass Abrams beim 9. Teil wieder Regie führt, der ist einfach klasse.


----------



## FreshThana (12. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin übel gehyped auf den neuen Film.  Aber wie Captian-S schon sagte freu ich mich auch auf Abrams. Der siebte war zwar schwächer, und ich hab auch angst das der 8te eher ein 5ter wird, aber ich vertraue den Leuten die an diesen Filmen arbeiten. Das wird schon. 
Star Wars 8 HYPE.


----------



## Struggy (20. November 2017)

Bin ich ein halbes Jahr verrutscht? Wieso stellt denn Samsung das S8 jetzt vor?


----------



## RACER-N3ZX9R (10. Januar 2018)

*COLONY (Staffel 3)*

Wie der Titel schon sagt, kommt dieses Jahr die Fortsetzung von der US-Amerikanischen Serie "COLONY" in der 3. Staffel. Mir persönlich gefällt sie richtig gut. Laut Google liegen  die Streamingrechte bei Netflix. In Deutschland wurden 2017 die 1. und 2. Staffel auf TNT-Serie ausgestrahlt.


----------



## RACER-N3ZX9R (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: COLONY (Staffel 3)*

LoOL

Wurde in den falschen Thread geschickt. Sollte eigentlich in das Thema "Die heute beliebtesten Videos: Serien 2018 ...". Bin hier glaube nicht richtig, oder?

Wenn's hier falsch ist, bitte verschieben. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Cuddleman (22. Januar 2018)

Man was für eine Speicherkarte von Samsung.
Ob sich mal dadurch die Verfügbarkeit hier zu den bisherigen ändert?
Es gibt in keinen von mir besuchte Mediatempeln, von Mediamarkt, Saturn, Medimax, Expert, oder Euronics eine 256 GB microSDXC  Speicherkarte zu kaufen.
Nur die 200GB microSDXC von Sandisk!
Wenn man die Galaxy S8, S8+ und Note8 verkauft, sollte man die auch im Laden haben und nicht erst noch bestellen müßen, bzw. erst aus dem eigenen Online-Portal überführen.
Lächerlich!


----------



## leaderwhite (28. Januar 2018)

schöner vergleich


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. März 2018)

Tolle Tipps im KCD Video.
Halt ich mir mal für später gespeichert.

Den Bogenzielpunkt schalte ich mir bislang einfach bei jedem Spielstart mit dem Konsolenbefehl: "WH_PL_showfirecursor 1" (ohne die Anführungsstriche) frei.
Einmal Bogen wegpacken, wieder raus holen und schon bleibt der Zielpunkt für's Bogenschießen.

Ich finde die Grundidee des intuitiven Bogenschießens gut, aber im Spiel ist es nicht so gut, da man es mit einer Hin und Her Bewegung beim Zielen zu tun hat, die man nicht selbst verursacht.
Da ist so ein Zielpunkt schon sinnvoll.

Und mit dem Konsolenbefehl brauche ich nicht unbedingt eine Mod zu installieren.
Das finde ich einfacher.


----------



## Master451 (6. März 2018)

Wie kommt denn ein Trailer für die Vice City 10th Anniversary Edition, die 2012 für iOS und Android rauskam in die Top-Videos??? Ich hatte jetzt kurz gedacht, dass da vielleicht ein HD-Remake oder sowas ansteht, aber scheinbar irgendwie nicht... Mysteriös.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (6. Mai 2018)

Das Interview ist ja schon steinalt. Wie kann das jetzt plötzlich so beliebt sein?


----------



## MajorTom69 (11. August 2018)

Meine Vega 64 Liquid Cooling war noch nie über 60°C.


----------



## zotac2012 (20. November 2018)

Die Grafik von Fallout 76 ist so dermaßen schlecht, da ist es völlig egal, ob man jetzt auf Minimum oder Maximum stellt, es sieht einfach immer beschissen aus!


----------



## olletsag (25. November 2018)

Hier gibt es noch ein Video das derzeit die Runde macht. Man kann RTX on oder off vergleichen.

YouTube



Spoiler



Seit aber bitte nicht erschrocken wofür Euch manchmal entscheidet...



Manchmal eine recht interessante Erfahrung.


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2019)

Mal noch ein Schnappschuss für FHD. Was man Minimum so braucht.


----------



## Luebke82 (19. April 2019)

Den PG35VQ kann sich ASUS mittlerweile an den Hut nageln, genauso wie Acer den X35. Vor fast zwei Jahren angekündigt, sollten die Anfang bis Mitte letzten Jahres schon erscheinen. Und bis jetzt immer noch Pustekuchen. Kann nun getrost drauf verzichten!


----------



## Leuenzahn (29. Mai 2019)

Ein HD Remake des besten GTAs aller Zeiten, Vice City, das wäre ja mehr als nur geil. 

Das Problem ist irgendwie, daß die so einen Stil gewählt haben, daß man sich da irgendwie bei GTA3 und Vice City dran gewöhnt hat, der ein bißerl comicmäßige Stil kommt ja auch noch beim ebenfalls sehr guten San Andreas noch zum Tragen und wird dann ab GTA4 von einem eher "echt" wirkenden Style abgelöst. 

Aber die vollklischehafte 80er Jahrewelt, mit Neon, Miami Vice, dem Humor und dem Soundtrack dazu, goldwert. Mit geilstes Spiel aller Zeiten.


----------

